# Loader assembly MF 165



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello Group,
I'm looking for some answers. I've recently purchased a MF 165 tractor only. I want to put a front-end loader on.
I've found an equivalent loader to the 235. Not having done this before, mounting one from scratch. Do I need an external pump for it or can it be mounted to the remotes? My tractor has set-up for 2 remotes 4 in total.
If a pump is needed, where does it mount and to what?

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy MFNJ165, welcome to the forum. 

Your tractor's hydraulic pump is rated at 4.5 gpm. That's too sloooow for loader work. You will need a front engine-mounted pump


----------



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy MFNJ165, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your tractor's hydraulic pump is rated at 4.5 gpm. That's too sloooow for loader work. You will need a front engine-mounted pump


Would you possibly know where and how it mounts??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a good place to start:

(113) How To: Add Front Hydraulic Pump to Massey 165 | Tractor Forum


----------

